# QR-Code aus Webcambild lesen / verarbeiten



## YelloW22 (10. Januar 2011)

servus. 
meine Aufgabe ist folgendes:
Ich soll für eine Website eine Funktion programmieren, die per Klick auf einen Button die Webcam des jeweiligen Users einschaltet (sprich keine bestimmte Cam sondern eben die die der user grad hat) und dann das Livebild der Kamera online anzeigt.
ist das mit Java drin? oder nur mit Flash?

weiterhin: die Funktion soll dazu dienen einen QR-Code auszulesen und dementsprechend etwas auslösen (noch unbekannt was).
Wie kann ich den Code aus dem Livebild der Cam erkennen? muss ich den Code extrahieren? 
hilfe...

zum ersten: geht das mit Java überhaupt?
zum 2. - wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## genodeftest (10. Januar 2011)

> ist das mit Java drin? oder nur mit Flash?


Leider gibt es für Java keine Möglichkeit, dir Zugriff auf die Kamera zu verschaffen. In Applets ist dies unmöglich, in "normalen" Java-Anwendungen wird es schwer, da es keine allgemeine Schnittstelle für die Kamera gibt. Wie es mit Java ME ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen (habe noch nicht für Handys programmiert).

In Flash scheint Zugriff auf die Kamera leichter zu sein (den Flash-Einstellungen nach zu urteilen). Mehr kann ich dir zum Thema Flash nicht helfen - schau mal ins Flash-Forum.


----------



## YelloW22 (10. Januar 2011)

habe aber mehrfach schon die antwort erhalten dass es mit Java problemlos (in Verbindung mit Applets) möglich ist.
was denn nun ... ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://code.google.com/p/zxing/

Gruß Tom


----------



## YelloW22 (10. Januar 2011)

ok danke. was tu ich jetzt mit dem ding ?


----------



## YelloW22 (11. Januar 2011)

? wie bring ich das ZXing Teil in meine Eclipse-Entwicklungsumgebung ?


----------



## genodeftest (11. Januar 2011)

Doppelposting? http://www.tutorials.de/java/371306-zxing-eclipse-verwenden.html


----------



## YelloW22 (11. Januar 2011)

gut, ZXing is jetzt drin. JMF hab ich auch noch integriert. 
Doch hab leider kein Plan wie ich jetzt damit auf die Cam zugreifen kann. Überall sind beispiele mit fest definierter Cam, aber ich brauch ja eine dynamische lösung (sprich die mir die jeweilige Cam des Users selbst sucht). wisst ihr da was?
und geht JMF unter Mac OS ?


----------

